
Ask HN: Best LinkedIn Profile/Resume service? - datavirtue
I have used LinkedIn Makeover before at a cost of $500 but I was not impressed. It amounted to basically having someone perform the labor of cleaning up my profile...which is not what I am looking for. Most of the services you find online feature a process where a profile writer collaborates with you and sends a draft a week later for you to review. They expect you to provide feedback. What I want is someone who knows the tech industry inside out and can build an amazing LinkedIn profile and resume that creates a coherent brand. I can&#x27;t provide any feedback that influences the final product because I don&#x27;t know what I&#x27;m doing. That&#x27;s why I need a service. Willing to drop some major coin if the service is clearly top notch. Help!
======
PretzelFisch
Talk to Dave at [https://resumeraiders.com/](https://resumeraiders.com/) I had
him help with my resume and linkedin profile and recommend his work.

